# Can't install gnome 2



## giwrg98 (Apr 11, 2012)

I just installed FreeBSD and I executed make install config-recursive clean. After a long time, I took this:

```
...

checking whether to enable mod_auth_digest... checking dependencies
You need APR random support to use mod_auth_digest.
Look at APR configure options --with-egd and --with-devrandom.
checking whether to enable mod_auth_digest... configure: error: mod_auth_digest    has been requested but can not be built due to prerequisite failures
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to apache@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/gnome-user-share.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
```
I tried restarting and reexecuting the command but i get the same error. Please help me.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2012)

Did you disable DEVRANDOM in devel/apr1?


----------



## giwrg98 (Apr 11, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Did you disable DEVRANDOM in devel/apr1?


Yes, how can *I* enable it?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2012)

`# cd /usr/ports/devel/apr1 && make config`

Or better yet, make rmconfig.

Only turn options on or off if you understand their meaning. If not, just pick the defaults.


----------



## giwrg98 (Apr 11, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> `# cd /usr/ports/devel/apr1 && make config`
> 
> Or better yet, make rmconfig.
> 
> Only turn options on or off if you understand their meaning. If not, just pick the defaults.


I executed them both but I get the same error...


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2012)

You will need to rebuild devel/apr1 after you have changed the options.


----------



## giwrg98 (Apr 11, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You will need to rebuild devel/apr1 after you have changed the options.


I tried to by going to /usr/ports/devel/apr1 and execcuting `make config-recursive install clean` and got this:

```
===>  Installing for apr-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.5.1.3.12_1
===>   apr-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.5.1.3.12_1 depends on shared library: expat.6 - found
===>   apr-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.5.1.3.12_1 depends on shared library: gdbm.4 - found
===>   apr-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.5.1.3.12_1 depends on shared library: iconv.3 - found
===>   apr-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.5.1.3.12_1 depends on shared library: db-4.2.2 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if devel/apr1 already installed
===>   An older version of devel/apr1 is already installed (apr-nothr-1.4.5.1.3.12_1)
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of devel/apr1
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
```
Then I executed `make deinstall clean reinstall` but I get the same error message.


----------



## giwrg98 (Apr 11, 2012)

Eventually, I tried building gnome 2 again and now I face this error:

```
checking whether to enable mod_auth_digest... checking dependencies
You need APR random support to use mod_auth_digest.
Look at APR configure options --with-egd and --with-devrandom.
checking whether to enable mod_auth_digest... configure: error: mod_auth_digest has been requested but can not be built due to prerequisite failures
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to apache@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```
I try to build apache22 by itself but *I* get the same error.


----------

